# Estado Civíl & Required docs for FM No Inmigrante (FM3)



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all...

We have searched & pored thru the posts in this Forum and many other websites, without finding answers to a few issues related to the docs we'll need when converting a tourist FMM to the FM3. We're preparing to move to Mexico next year, and are trying to get our documentation together now while we're still NoB. About us: We're an unmarried couple (been together 20+ years). We both were previously married (to other people), and have certified divorce decrees in hand (from the local courthouse here in Washington State). Children (from the prior marriage) are all grown and live with their own spouses and families.

The main uncertainty is: *When we fill out our initial FMM on the plane, and then later during the online INM application process, what do we show in the Estado Civíl box?* On previous FMT forms visits we've used _Soltero/a_ or sometimes _Divorciado/a_, without any problems or questions, but this time we'll have to back up our selection with documents.

The Soltero selection would seem to mean we'll each only need a birth certificate (& apostille). Simple!

If we select Divorciado, then presumably they'll ask for the divorce decrees (with apostilles). *Since these decrees refer to previous marriages, does this mean we ALSO have to provide apostilled certificates of those marriages over 40 years ago?* This is a worrisome question, and possibly a major hassle, as we think only marriage licenses (not certificates of fact) are available from the east coast states where we lived in our younger days when we tied those now-severed knots.

Another selection we can make in the Estado Civíl box appears to be: _Unión Libre_. *Has anyone used this choice on their paperwork?* It seems to define our relationship, committed together but without any official sanction. *Are there any documents necessary to back up such a choice of terms? Any real reason to select this over Soltero?* Just trying to keep the _papeleo_ to a minimum and still be honest in it's completion.

We are tied together by reciprocal wills, financial joint tenancies, powers of attorney, beneficiary declarations, etc, and plan to draw up similar documents once SoB to govern any of our assets we relocate to or acquire in Mexico.

Dan & Carmen


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you can relax and use either single, divorced or 'union libre', as you wish. You will each have to qualify for your individual 'credencial'.
The reason that there is no single list of 'required documents' is that the requirements vary with the many variations of credentials; retired, working, professional, consultant, cult leader, etc. To determine your specific requirements, you could run through the online application and then let it expire for 30 days, without presenting documents. Then, you start over again when you arrive in Mexico.


----------

